

Let's Help Hackathons Change More Lives for the Better - jonmarkgo
http://news.mlh.io/lets-help-hackathons-change-lives-better-09-24-2014

======
thelonelygod
I love the focus on Diversity and Inclusion during this hackathon season.

Sam Altman said in a blogpost "People who are not white males will start many
of the best companies of the future, and we’d like to fund them," and I think
that's true of people making and accomplishing incredible things in the hacker
community too.

Everyone has the potential to become a fantastic hacker/potential founder
given the opportunity and I'm really proud of MLH for focusing on this.

[http://blog.ycombinator.com/diversity-and-
startups](http://blog.ycombinator.com/diversity-and-startups)

------
kaushalp88
Hackathons have personally changed my life. At them i've met some of my
closest friends, and some of my best mentors. The work that MLH is doing is
great they are really improving the quality of the events and the community as
a whole.

Rock on!

